# Mech Mod



## thekeeperza (13/3/14)

I am waiting for a mech from FT and seeing that my shipment hasn't left yet, I am looking for another.
Are there any others for sale besides the Chi You at vape king?
Or maybe someone has one they would like to exchange for SA Rand ????


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

@thekeeperza , I got my stainless steel Nemesis from @Cape vaping supplies while waiting for FT order to arrive - suggest you send him a pm. (http://www.capevapingsupplies.co.za/Mods)


----------



## TylerD (14/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> I am waiting for a mech from FT and seeing that my shipment hasn't left yet, I am looking for another.
> Are there any others for sale besides the Chi You at vape king?
> Or maybe someone has one they would like to exchange for SA Rand ????


@thekeeperza I can lend you one no problem! What mech are you getting from FT?
What kind would you like to lend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (14/3/14)

TylerD said:


> @thekeeperza I can lend you one no problem! What mech are you getting from FT?
> What kind would you like to lend.


How about a REO? 

Getting a Nemesis from FT. I am still looking to buy a mech and if I don't find one before my batteries arrive i will take you up on that offer.


----------



## TylerD (14/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> How about a REO?
> 
> Getting a Nemesis from FT. I am still looking to buy a mech and if I don't find one before my batteries arrive i will take you up on that offer.


No chance! 
Cool, let me know if you don't get one!


----------



## Andre (14/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> How about a REO?
> 
> Getting a Nemesis from FT. I am still looking to buy a mech and if I don't find one before my batteries arrive i will take you up on that offer.


I can lend you a Reo.


----------



## Riaz (14/3/14)

im also waiting on my nemi from slowtech

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lee_T (14/3/14)

Me too.



Lee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza (14/3/14)

Matthee said:


> I can lend you a Reo.


Wow @Matthee that is an awesome offer. The members on this forum just rock.
I am reluctant though as judging by all the rave reviews, I won't be able to live without one and my kids will have to go without shoes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza (15/3/14)

Huge thank you to @TylerD for loaning me his Raivapes Launcher V2 mech.
@Matthee that box mod, mini something or other is pure evil  . Had alook @TylerD's yesterday and it is epic. Didn't expect it to be that small.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/3/14)

Yip, the Grand is about 3 mm wider and 15 mm longer than the Mini, so also not big at all, but takes 6 mm of juice and a 18560 batt. Nice hand fit too, but you can't beat the Mini for cuteness. And it vapes exactly the same as the Grand. Enjoy the Launcher, mine is on order. And kudos to @TylerD, as always.


----------

